# Windows10 stops installation on bhyve



## IPTRACE (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello!

I've tried to run Windows10Pro on bhyve.
I've used https://wiki.freebsd.org/bhyve/Windows as good guide but after running installation as below


```
sudo bhyve \
      -c 1 \
      -s 0,hostbridge \
      -s 3,ahci-hd,/data/windows.img \
      -s 4,ahci-cd,/data2/Windows10Pro/win10x64pl.iso \
      -s 10,virtio-net,tap195 \
      -s 31,lpc \
      -l com1,/dev/nmdm195A \
      -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
      -m 4G -H -w \
      windows10
```
I see this on console and nothing happened then...

```
Loading files...

  lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll







  Loading files...

  lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
```

OS: FreeBSDx64 10.3-RELEASEp9
Guest: Win10_1511_2_Polish_x64.iso

Thanks for any help.
-------------
Arek


----------



## SemFLY (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi 

Now you can use VNC connection from host machine
Download VNC for Windows(UltraVNC example) program

0.0.0.0 - wait connection from any IP on the host

bhyve \
     -c 1 \
      -s 0,hostbridge \
-s 7,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait \
      -s 3,ahci-hd,/data/windows.img \
      -s 4,ahci-cd,/data2/Windows10Pro/win10x64pl.iso \
      -s 10,virtio-net,tap195 \
      -s 31,lpc \
      -l com1,/dev/nmdm195A \
      -l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
      -m 4G -H -w \
      windows10


----------



## grehan@ (Oct 17, 2016)

You'll probably want to add a USB xhci controller and tablet device - this works much better in VNC since it uses absolute coordinates. The default PS2 mouse uses relative coordinates and with guests applying acceleration that isn't visible to the VNC viewer, the VNC pointer and rendered mouse cursor are easily separated 

Add:

 -s 20,xhci,tablet \


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 18, 2016)

I got the error: pci slot 7:0: unknown device "fbuf".
The same for the previous answer: pci slot 20:0: unknown device "xhci".

Should I upgrade to 11-RELEASE to resolve that issues?


----------



## SemFLY (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, upgrade to 11-Release


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

I've upgraded server to 11.0-RELEASEp2 and added the line `-s 7,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait \`.
I got the info `fbuf frame buffer base: 0x942800000 [sz 16777216]`.
Then I tried to connect to server via 5900 port but without success...
No bytes have been transferred. PF is set as pass all.
I used UltraVNC and TightVNC.

=== NETSTAT ===
---------------
Active Internet connections (including servers)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address          Foreign Address        (state)
tcp4       0      0 *.5900                 *.*                    LISTEN

=== SOCKSTAT ===
----------------
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
root     bhyve      30271 6  tcp4   *:5900                *:*


Traffic comes to server as below but is not processed.
`2016-10-26 09:30:06.236376 mac1 > mac2, ethertype IPv4 (0x0800), length 66: myIP.43652 > serverIP.5900: Flags S`


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

Small progress with errors. I've deleted "wait" from fbuf and get such errors from console.

`Connected
Boot Failed. EFI DVD/CDROM
Boot Failed. EFI Hard Drive
.PXE-E18: Server response timeout.
Boot Failed. EFI Network
UEFI Interactive Shell v2.1
EDK II
UEFI v2.40 (BHYVE, 0x00010000)
Mapping table
     BLK0: Alias(s):BLK1:;BLK2:;BLK3:
          PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x4,0x0)/Sata(0x0,0x0,0x0)/CDROM(0x1)
Press ESC in 1 seconds to skip startup.nsh or any other key to continue.
Shell>`


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

I've completely deleted `s 7,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait` and information appeared `Press any key to boot from CD or DVD......`. I've never seen that before.
So I've pressed whatever and the same Loading file... 11111111111111111111111 .


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 26, 2016)

Hmm, I've never had any problem with the wait option. All it does is wait for the VNC connection before starting to boot. If you don't do this you'll probably miss the "Press any key to boot off CD..." option and the boot will fail.

If you can get as far as the shell when using the fbuf device without the wait option, try the following. When it fails to boot and drops you to the EFI shell, type `exit`. It should take you to a menu. Choose Boot Manager, then select the DVD/CDROM device. If you have the Windows install CD attached, you should get the normal "Press any key [..]" option, at which point you can press a key to enter the Windows install.

Once you've been through the first stage of the install, it shouldn't matter if you can only get VNC to work without the wait option, as it will just boot off the HDD.


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 26, 2016)

You may also want to add the XHCI mouse as the VNC tracking is not very good with the default mouse, which makes going through the install a bit more awkward.


```
bhyve \
-c 1 \
-s 0,hostbridge \
-s 7,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900,wait \
-s 8,xhci,tablet \
-s 3,ahci-hd,/data/windows.img \
-s 4,ahci-cd,/data2/Windows10Pro/win10x64pl.iso \
-s 10,virtio-net,tap195 \
-s 31,lpc \
-l com1,/dev/nmdm195A \
-l bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd \
-m 4G -H -w \
windows10
```

(I usually put the CD first in slot 3, and the HDD in slot 4, but it shouldn't really make a difference)


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

Exit works as well as Boot Manager to choose DVD/CDROM.
But... nothing happends then...

With regard to VNC maybe the problem is with supporting graphics card?


----------



## usdmatt (Oct 26, 2016)

Hmm I'm a bit stumped then. It seems that the CD can boot as you've seen the "Press any key" message come up in some cases. All the devices/slots/bhyve options look fine. I've just tried with the CD/HDD devices the other way round and both ways seems to work. I've also tried booting a Win10 DVD in VNC and it started fine.


----------



## IPTRACE (Oct 26, 2016)

It works like a charm 
The problem with VNC was no redirection on PF and packets flew to another server 
Thank you for your help.


----------

